# Any pics of Union/Lumpkin Co. Deer



## josh chatham (Sep 5, 2008)

I hunt both of these counties and just wanted to see some deer you have taken.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 5, 2008)

ain't no deer up there Dude ........


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 5, 2008)

its no dacula!!! haha


----------



## madsnooker89 (Sep 5, 2008)

aint no deer up here for all thes people that say mountain deer are small mountain deer are this and that shoot you a flat land deer that you diddnt have to put no work into hardly then got walk the mountains and find you a place and shoot a deer you'll have more respect for the mountin deer than the flatland deer


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 5, 2008)

madsnooker89 said:


> aint no deer up here for all thes people that say mountain deer are small mountain deer are this and that shoot you a flat land deer that you diddnt have to put no work into hardly then got walk the mountains and find you a place and shoot a deer you'll have more respect for the mountin deer than the flatland deer


 You said a mouthfull there.


----------



## longears (Sep 5, 2008)

There must not be schools in blairsville, along with aint no deer.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Sep 5, 2008)

what is it to you longears?


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 5, 2008)

*lumpkin , rabun, fannin co bucks*

these are all mtn bucks taken on public land


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 6, 2008)

NICE Deer Dana!


----------



## Goose 15 (Sep 6, 2008)

Got trail cams out in Bartow,when I get them I'll post them.Jumped some nice Deer on the property,just ridind around and scouting.


----------



## k_g_b (Sep 8, 2008)

Dana those are small compared to the one I've been watching the last few years on NF land in Blairsville. I've had 2 shots at it, the first wasn't safe and the second I let it walk so it could grow another year.


----------



## josh chatham (Sep 8, 2008)

nice deer dana!!  as soon as i can figure out how to post pics ill put mine up.  I love it that folks think theres no deer up here, that way they keep headin south and leave the mtns alone!!haha


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 8, 2008)

kgb
maybe you can get him


----------



## k_g_b (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope so. They have built a new house near my families cabin and messed up his patterns, but I still have an idea of where to find him.

Those are nice deer you have by the way.


----------



## warrenmountain (Oct 23, 2008)

I *took* these 2 with the digital camera a few weeks before bow season opened. 

These 2 and 2 of their friends (a 6 and a forkhorn) spent the latter part of the summer visiting my apple tree 20 yards from the house twice a day.


----------



## bany (Oct 24, 2008)

You fella's shouldn't be showing those pen raised deer,some flat landers may start coming north and getting lost or just mad when they can't find any deer! You know the only deer in the mtns are spikes and fifty pounders!!


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's a pretty nice Union County buck.  I hope to see him in person sometime this season.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a nice buck!!  I hope to get close to a nice one in the morning.


----------

